# Introducing..



## Italianlnm (Sep 14, 2010)

I know it has been awhile since I made a post. I have had a hard past few months, but I did lurk and read posts. Just never contributed to them!

anyways..

I would like to introduce you to McKinlee Faith. 

One very tired momma, and her sweet baby.

She loves her mommy.


Going home!!

First Car ride.


day after we got home. I love being a momma, and I am feeling great!!

We are having professional pics taken next week, and I will be posting those too.

Oh yeah, I am back to posting.. back in business.  When I have time that is. Being a mom is hard work!


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats!Beautiful baby!My wife is due any day now with our second child(boy), our daughter turned 7 today!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! When I saw that you created a thread titled "Introducing" I have to admit I was pretty excited 
McKinlee is beautiful! Look at her tiny wittle legs  How much did she weigh?
I can't wait to see the professional pictures.
Glad you're doing well! Now get some sleep!!


----------



## Italianlnm (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Tk- Congrats. This was my first little angel. 

Ky- Thank you!

Chi- I'm glad you were excited. lol. I LOVE being a mom. Gosh, it is the best feeling in the world. I am doing okay. Funny because McKinlee was born 9-10-10. So, She is only 4 days old. We got home on the 12th. And I'm on here posting. lol. I was just so excited to tell everyone I couldn't wait!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2010)

What a beautiful, beautiful baby. Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations, she is beautiful.


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations  Your little baby is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Traveller (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations, McKinlee is a real cutie.
Just remember to sleep when baby sleeps.
Being a mom is a very important job. Enjoy these years, they grow up so very fast.


----------



## Italianlnm (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Sep 16, 2010)

She's adorable, congrats!


----------



## allegraf (Sep 19, 2010)

CONGRATS! Welcome to the world, Mckinlee!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2010)

Your baby is so sweet! I'll bet you can't wait for those "Terrible Twos."


----------

